# Home organizing . Look at #9



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/home/cleaning-organizing/home-organizing-hacks?dom=hometalk_fb&src=syn&mag=ghk#slide-9


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice idea, Country! Thanks for sharing it with us.&#9829;


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Would need at least 5 of them!! 

Re: #1...I was about to toss an old wicker hamper because the top had broken. Realized that I could remove the lid and use the hamper for tall wrapping paper rolls.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Good idea for decorating, but it wouldn't hold even one tote of my stash!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

could not get through all the ads! Yuck!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Good idea for decorating, but it wouldn't hold even one tote of my stash!


Ditto and my wine collection wouldn't fit in these! I like the piece of furniture though. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

some great ideas thanks for the link


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Neat idea.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Clever ideas and some I've not seen before.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I enjoy reading and seeing different storage ideas, I have a wicker clothes hamper that was never used. It just took up space in my bathroom, my idea was so neat, I buy my toilet tissue by the large package with no place to store it. That wicker hamper finally had a purpose. It will hold almost all the rolls, and always at hand. 
It did surprise a guest when he raised the lid to use as a laundry hamper for his towel. He laughed when he told me about opening the hamper and seeing all the toilet paper rolls staring back at him. LOL


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

That works for me.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All the tips on there are great! I already utilize a couple of the ideas, but, now will definitely use these tid bits.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great tips.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting ideas.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I was thinking of maybe a whole wall of them..... :thumbup:



Grand8ma said:


> Would need at least 5 of them!!
> 
> Re: #1...I was about to toss an old wicker hamper because the top had broken. Realized that I could remove the lid and use the hamper for tall wrapping paper rolls.


----------

